# 1960 Dayton Speedster Restoration



## partsguy (Nov 22, 2016)

So,

I have acquired this from one of our own. It was parked, missing several parts, in a chicken coop for over 20 years. I am glad to have this bike in my collection and to have brought it HOME to Dayton, Ohio. The Dayton brand is widely believed to have been phased out in the mid 1950s, ironically soon before Huffman bought the Monark Corporation in 1958. The Dayton name did continue though, in few bike shops. They were marketed as "Custom Built Dayton" bicycles. Not much is known about this. The only ad I have found for such a thing was in a collection of bike ads, apparently from a large shop, dated 1966. It was a collection on eBay that sold for way more than what I could afford at the time. Hundreds of dollars for a bunch of old catalogs. It was nuts!

Since then, I always wanted to find one of those rare, late-model Dayton bikes. They were not heavily advertised or pushed, but from what I gather, you could pretty much order these later Dayton's "a la carte" style. I also believe that _*very, very few*_ bikes to have ever been built at this time adorning the Dayton badge.

This bike was painted a deep, dark candy apple red. I never saw a Huffman of this era painted in this color. I've researched the options and styles offered, carefully studied the wear and marks on the paint, and I can confidently say that I have conjured up in my mind what this bike had on it when it was new.

I'm starting this thread, even though I have not yet found the missing parts, for the heck of it. As I find the missing bits and pieces, I'll update the thread. A full resto is in order.

*Here is a break down of how this bike was equipped at the factory, to the best of my ability:*

- Sturmey-Archer 3-speed w/ grip shifters (original grips appear to have been swapped out)

- Deluxe chaingaurd (50's style, similar to the ones on the Radio Bike. This was discontinued in 1962)

- Deluxe Slim-Line Tank, no light, horn option unlikely. I see no signs of battery erosion around the tank mounting holes, which would be typical. No tank light due to headbadge. 1959 was the first year for this tank.

- Deluxe "'57 Chevy" style finned rack. This rack debuted in 1959, and was modified in 1962 to include an additional raise on the back of the chrome wire "fins". This bike quite possibly had a Delta tail light, or reflectors. Jury is out on that still. I have a spare tail light lens for early Huffman-Delta tail lights, so I may put one in.

- Non-peaked full chrome fenders. Huffman offered peaked fenders through 1960, but not every bike had them. This bike does not have the proper rear bracket for the peaked fenders.

- Stem-mounted Delta headlight.

- Factory whitewalls

- Deluxe touring saddle w/ crash rail. Either in white, or two-tone to match the bike (that'll be fun to find or fabricate)

Thanks for reading, I hope your enjoy the updates!


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 25, 2016)

I'm glad to see this one find a worthy home. It's a cool example of a last gasp of sorts for the Dayton badge.


----------



## partsguy (Nov 25, 2016)

cds2323 said:


> I'm glad to see this one find a worthy home. It's a cool example of a last gasp of sorts for the Dayton badge.



Yup! I scored parts in the South this weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Feb 6, 2017)

It has the chain guard, rear fender, and rack now:


----------



## partsguy (Feb 6, 2017)

Anyone have a tank?!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2017)

that chain guard looks too long. measure it and let me know, I may have one. I have a few of those and they're different lengths.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 6, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> that chain guard looks too long. measure it and let me know, I may have one. I have a few of those and they're different lengths.




I will measure it next time I'm home. There is a bracket that rests on the rear axle and it is adjustable. There is a standard bracket that mounts to the top of the bottom bracket. It fits well. If there is a different length that is more correct, I'll be all ears.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## partsguy (Feb 6, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


>



How much?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 6, 2017)

might be cheaper and easier if you just mark and cut the one you have and re-rivet the little tab on the back.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 7, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> might be cheaper and easier if you just mark and cut the one you have and re-rivet the little tab on the back.




I think my guard is an earlier one, someone will need it and I can resell it. How much for the one in your yard?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I think my guard is an earlier one, someone will need it and I can resell it. How much for the one in your yard?



I have the rack with the reflectors too, and the tank, oh yeah, and nice chrome fenders...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 7, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-bic...803596?hash=item58ecf8160c:g:BBUAAOSwUKxYg-Ni


----------



## partsguy (Feb 7, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-bic...803596?hash=item58ecf8160c:g:BBUAAOSwUKxYg-Ni



That is a Columbia tank.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Feb 7, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> I have the rack with the reflectors too, and the tank, oh yeah, and nice chrome fenders...



I'm good on the rack and front fender, but I'm open to another rear fender if it's nice.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2017)

ok, I went out and started checking and sorting.
the chrome fenders I could have sworn were 26" Huffy Middleweight are actually Wald 24" Middleweight.






here's the rear end of the deluxe rack. I think the 61 on Ratrod bikes has the reflectors if you look closely.





...and, after piling all of the parts for my main project (which to be fair, I haven't gotten to in 10 years) I have one complete bike and some left overs. I only have the one short chain guard. I'm thinking I should either hang onto the whole project, or sell it whole. that said, at least now you know what you're looking for. let me know if you need any measurements, and how you want me to measure.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Feb 8, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-195...331672?hash=item3f75440518:g:ZU4AAOSw44BYm0jI


----------



## partsguy (Feb 9, 2017)

37fleetwood said:


> ok, I went out and started checking and sorting.
> the chrome fenders I could have sworn were 26" Huffy Middleweight are actually Wald 24" Middleweight.
> 
> 
> ...



I don't know what the serial is on your bike, but the rack you have is for 1962-63 models. If you look at the rack on my Dayton, it is correct for 1959-61. The difference is that in 1959-61, the fins on the back were straight and flat. In 1962-63, the fins were raised in the back.

Either way, the rack could be had with or without reflectors, and starting in 1961 (maybe 60?) an electric tail light became an option, but standard on the F-85 and Silver Jet.

Do you have a 1960 catalog? If the tail light was optional in 1960 and with Dayton being top of the line at this time, I'll add the tail light. I even have a spare lens!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Mar 30, 2017)

I may have a lead on the tank....we shall see...


----------



## partsguy (Jun 13, 2017)

Tank has been acquired, and so has the elusive 1960 Huffy dealer catalog. I will begin the tear-down process soon.


----------

